# JD Autumn '11 pups are 6 months old!



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston is 6 months old today, so I thought it would be lovely to see an update from any of fellow litter mates from JD's Autumn batch...I know that Woody and Pepper are sometimes on here! Come on...post some piccies please!

We took Boston's stats today...he is 11.7kg, 16" high and 26" long. He's a lovely little boy and we just adore him.

To celebrate his birthday (and mine), we are going down to Camber Sands for the week to have our first doggy holiday with lots of walks on the beach. I can't wait! I'll make sure to post some more photos afterwards.

However, what I haven't told poor Boston, is that a couple of days after we return he is booked into the vet for the snip. Enjoy your manhood while it lasts!! ;-)

And a few pictures of Boston taken today...they grow up so fast! And yes, the hairy monster is off to the groomers tomorrow!




























Someone has a serious toy addiction...










And here he is on the weekend, pretending to be a London bus driver! He loves sitting on the upper deck...


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

What a lovely photo xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy 6 month birthday Boston!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Half Birthday Boston!!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Half Birthday Boston! What a handsome one you are!! and look at all those toys!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Half Birthday Boston! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Boston is a good size for 6 months, and very gorgeous with it! Happy half birthday, and happy birthday to you too.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous, hope you get some good weather for your holiday.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Time flys with a cockapoo .. Happy 6 mths B'day


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy half Birthday son. Love 'Fester xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Boston is so lovely and big! He's gorgeous - and love the picture of him on the bus. Our pup will an urban London pup too


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Boston is gorgeous! Great pictures and happy birthday to you both!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi - are you posting from your holiday? - hope you're having a fab time! (how's the tooth?!)

Boston is gorgeous? Does he have a brindle coat? I can see some highlights. Would look lovely alongside Biscuit...............


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy half birthday Boston- big licks from your soon to be partner in crime Ollie xx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy birthday to you Boston, you are very gorgeous!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Turi - are you posting from your holiday? - hope you're having a fab time! (how's the tooth?!)
> 
> Boston is gorgeous? Does he have a brindle coat? I can see some highlights. Would look lovely alongside Biscuit...............


Hi Jane, 

Yes, I sneakily logged in . I missed you all! 

The weather is amazing, my tooth is feeling better (thank goodness) but I'm having major shin issues... so painful I've had to go home at midday on two days. Boo hoo!

Thank you for asking 

Turi x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow can't believe he's 6 months already! What a gorgeous boy you are growing into Boston


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Boston is very handsome! Happy half birthday!


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

Fab pics of Boston again. He looks great! 

Here are a couple of photos of Woody for you. 




























The first one is of my daughter with him at my parents beach hut. I took the others after he found the bag of grass clippings in the garden...

I haven't measured him lately but I think possibly not quite as big as Boston. Getting there though! 

He really is lovely and we're so enjoying having him. He makes us laugh every day 

Great idea to have an update. Hope the others appear on here soon (especially Pepper as I'd love to know how Woody's sister is doing).


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bostons so gorgeous i love his coat !dx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the birthday wishes for Boston! He was spoilt all day, scored even more toys for his growing addiction, and thought his mother had lost her marbles when I sang him happy birthday. All in all, a lovely day!

Wilverley - thank you so much for the update on Woody! He is absolutely gorgeous. Such a lovely dark chocolate roan. Its amazing how much it still looks like him in the face from when we saw him at puppy selection day...so cute!!

Jane - you asked about his colouring...he is a choccie sable. His coat is definitely changing tho. We are seeing a lot more full blonde strands coming through...its going to be interesting to see what he looks like in 12 months time.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here are a few pictures of Pepper that were taken today. She's about 7.5Kg so quite a bit smaller than Boston - haven't measured her though so will update that when I can get her to stand still long enough!

She's a little poppet - very loving, bouncy and playful. She still loves playing with Ruby and has to steal any toy that Ruby is playing with.

We're dreading getting her groomed but as you can see, she will need some attention soon or she won't be able to see where she is going! Might be a chicken and just have her face tidied up!

Keep the updates coming - it's lovely to see how they are all doing!

Thanks
H
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Is she ever cute!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Boston is a beautiful boy he's gorg mind you so it seems are his syblings, enjoy and happy birthday x x x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy half birthday puppies. What a gorgeous trio, how time flies....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Pepper is cute and they do look so lovely with a long fringe, it come as quite a surprise when you cut it and you can suddenly see their eyes again. They look so different


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Happy Half Birthday Boston and co.!! You're all looking gorgeous!
She's not a JD pup but Kipper is also 6 months old today.
I can't believe how quickly its gone, but then again it seems like she's been with us forever!!
I've already posted this picture I took today to show Turi what hers might look like but thought I'd put it on here as well with the other 1/2 yearers!!
She was 8.1KG at the vets today and is about 14" to the shoulder.










Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> Happy Half Birthday Boston and co.!! You're all looking gorgeous!
> She's not a JD pup but Kipper is also 6 months old today.
> I can't believe how quickly its gone, but then again it seems like she's been with us forever!!
> ...


Wow, how Kipper has grown since the look out walk...she was still so small then...now she is 2kgs and 3 inches bigger than Betty. It would be nice to meet up again. Kipper is gorgeous btw...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Wow, how Kipper has grown since the look out walk...she was still so small then...now she is 2kgs and 3 inches bigger than Betty. It would be nice to meet up again. Kipper is gorgeous btw...


I was thinking the same!! Kipper was only tiny then!!!! Still very cute!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Wow, how Kipper has grown since the look out walk...she was still so small then...now she is 2kgs and 3 inches bigger than Betty. It would be nice to meet up again. Kipper is gorgeous btw...


Hi Colin and Jules

Definitely up for another meet soon so let me know when is convenient. Sunday afternoons are usually best for us.
We're meeting Helen and Ian (Rubycockapoo) with Ruby and Pepper at Farnham Park on Sunday at 2pm if you're free! I'm sure Helen and Ian will agree 'the more the merrier'! If you're reading this, Helen or Ian, hope you don't mind!!!!

Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Half Birthday to lovely Kipper too, what a cutie x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Colin and Jules
> 
> Definitely up for another meet soon so let me know when is convenient. Sunday afternoons are usually best for us.
> We're meeting Helen and Ian (Rubycockapoo) with Ruby and Pepper at Farnham Park on Sunday at 2pm if you're free! I'm sure Helen and Ian will agree 'the more the merrier'! If you're reading this, Helen or Ian, hope you don't mind!!!!
> ...


No we don't mind at all! There's nothing more pleasing than groups of Cockapoos running around having fun!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

*Buddy JD autumn2011 pup*



Lozza said:


> Boston is 6 months old today, so I thought it would be lovely to see an update from any of fellow litter mates from JD's Autumn batch...I know that Woody and Pepper are sometimes on here! Come on...post some piccies please!
> 
> We took Boston's stats today...he is 11.7kg, 16" high and 26" long. He's a lovely little boy and we just adore him.
> 
> ...


Hi just been catching up, loved your photos of boston hes gorgeous he looks a big boy ,buddy weighs 12.2kg and is about the same measurements,l have been asked if he is a labradoodle,hes still a bit crackers but not as much.l took him to my sisters on boxing day in lincs so we had him on the beach he loved it and went into the sea for a splash although it wasn;t the weather for it.we are taking him to whitby in march.Cant beleive that they are 6mths it seems to have gone so quickly. Not had buddy trimmed yet l want to see his coat as it grows, he loves having a bath and being dried with the hair dryer,and hes pretty good when hes brushed so we will see how it goes, just bought some thinning scissors to do round his eyes as they were disappearing,it was good to see some of his siblings on here they all look so gorgeous,l will try to put some photos on but not really very good at this .


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! I am really impressed with coats on all these pups. What a stunning litter.


----------

